# Probleme mit der firma DSG



## Jringo (23 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich bekomme in letzter Zeit immer öfter anrufe von der gewinnspielfirma DSG. Es meldet sich immer jemand von einer Kündigungsabteilung sie behaupten, dass ich entweder telefonisch oder übers Internet bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht hätte und jetzt da ich nicht gekündigt hatte noch 6 monate dabei bin, lustig finde ich dass es mal 60 euro im monat das nächste mal 100 dann wieder 50 euro kostet.
vorgestern habe ich gesagt dass ich zum anwalt gehe, wenn sie weiter anrufen würden heute kam ein anruf von der Buchhaltung sie hätten eine notariell beglaubigte unterschrift von mir dann fragte ich was da steht also wie ich unterschrieben habe dann legte sie auf, genau wie die von der kündigungsabteilung wollten kontodaten von mir "abgleichen" konnten aber nicht sagen bei welcher bank ich denn bin legten gleich auf.

also: was kann ich machen? die heute hat gesagt, dass sie es weiterleiten würde...
sie haben nur meine telefonnr. adresse ist falsch post kam jedesmal wieder zurück


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der firma DSG*

Es handelt sich hier um die altbekannte Masche, wie sie seit Monaten schon in immer weiter verschärfter Form von verschiedenen Banden der "Gewinnspiel-Mafia" durchgezogen wird.
Für Angst gibt es aber keinen Anlass.
Ausführliche Infos dazu gibt es im "Telefon-Spam"-Unterforum bei Antispam.de.
2.3 Telefon Spam - Antispam e.V.

Grundsatz-Infos:
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Jringo (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der firma DSG*

Ist ein vertrag der nur über telefon also mündlich abgeschlossen wird rechtsgültig, oder benötigt man noch zusätzlich eine Unterschrift? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals an einem gewinnspiel teilgenommen zu haben aber habe oft versucht mit denen zu reden. Angeblicher vertragsabschluss war der nov 08.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der firma DSG*



Jringo schrieb:


> Ist ein vertrag der nur über telefon also mündlich abgeschlossen wird rechtsgültig, oder benötigt man noch zusätzlich eine Unterschrift? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals an einem gewinnspiel teilgenommen zu haben aber habe oft versucht mit denen zu reden. Angeblicher vertragsabschluss war der nov 08.



Ein Vertrag ist nach deutschem Recht (bis auf Ausnahmen, z.B. beim Grundstückskauf u.a.) nicht unbedingt an die Schriftform gebunden.
Es gilt zunächst mal die "Vertragsfreiheit". 
Daher sind _zunächst mal_ Absprachen, die am Telefon hinsichtlich vertraglicher Erklärungen gemacht werden, bindend.
Das Problem liegt allerdings in der dünnen Beweislage. Denn hinterher kann oft bestritten werden:


dass überhaupt ein Gespräch stattfand
bzw. dass dabei eine Zusage zur Bestellung abgegeben wurde ("Willenserklärung")

Wenn der angebliche Vertragspartner bestreitet, dass eine solche "Willenserklärung" zur Annahme eines Vertrags abgegeben wurde, dann ist der "Unternehmer", der auf Grund dieses angeblichen "Vertrags" eine Forderung gerichtlich geltend machen möchte, in der Beweispflicht.
Das aber wird bei Telefongesprächen äußerst schwierig.

Hat der "Unternehmer" z.B. keine Gesprächsaufzeichnung vorzuweisen, dann kann der "Kunde" praktisch jederzeit erfolgreich bestreiten, dass eine Zusage erfolgt ist. Der Beweis des Gegenteils ist regelmäßig unmöglich.

Existiert eine Gesprächsaufzeichnung, dann hätte aber der "Unternehmer" vor der Aufzeichnung das Einverständnis des Kunden einholen müssen.
Eine Aufzeichnung ohne Genehmigung des Gesprächspartners ist sogar illegal und strafbar gem. § 201 StGB (Verletzung der Vertraulichkeit des Wortes). So eine ungenehmigte Aufzeichnung darf dann auch im Zivilprozess als Beweismittel nicht herangezogen werden (Beweisverwertungsverbot wegen Verletzung des Persönlichkeitsrechts).
Auch ein Mithören durch Zeugen ist deswegen nicht als Beweismittel verwendbar.

Ein anderes Problem für den "Unternehmer" besteht im Widerrufsrecht. Solange er dem Kunden keine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform zukommen lassen hat, beginnt die 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist niemals zu laufen.
Darüber hinaus sind viele, gerade von solchen halbseidenen Unternehmen versendete Widerrufsbelehrungen unwirksam.
Auf diese Weise kann selbst dann, wenn die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags doch festgestellt werden sollte (was schon extrem selten ist), auch z.T. Jahre nach Vertragsschluß oft noch erfolgreich widerrufen werden.

Fazit: ein telefonisch abgeschlossener Vertrag ist prinzipiell möglich, hat aber vor allem für den Unternehmer erhebliche Hürden der Beweisführung im Streitfall.
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki

Ist man sich sicher, keine Zusage abgegeben zu haben, dann bestreitet man in einem Widerspruch einfach das Vorliegen eines Vertrags.

Ist man sich nicht sicher, bestreitet man den Vertrag und widerruft hilfsweise.
Widerrufsrecht - Antispam Wiki

Beide Hürden zusammen wären im Streitfall durch den "Unternehmer" kaum zu nehmen.

Bei solch halbseidenen "Unternehmen" ist allerdings grundsätzlich die Frage, ob irgendeine "Brieffreundschaft" überhaupt Sinn macht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Widerrechtlich vom Konto abgebuchte Beträge lässt man von seiner Bank einfach wieder zurückbuchen. Das kostet den "Unternehmer" dann Rücklastschriftgebühr, ca. 8-15 Euro.

Es kann dann sein, dass man in der Folge mehrere Mahn- und Drohbriefe bekommt, gern auch von Inkassobüros und Anwälten. Das sollte einen aber nicht beeindrucken, denn das funktioniert nach diesem Schema:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Jringo (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der firma DSG*

gut danke für die ausführlich antwort, also meine adresse haben sie nicht und können sie auch nicht herausfinden, oder? Selbst wenn ich übers Internet was gemacht hätte (was nicht der fall ist soweit ich weiss) dann könnten sie auch nichts machen da sie eine unterschrift von mir benötigen.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der firma DSG*

Manchmal sind die Callcenter im Besitz von erschreckend kompletten Datensätzen. Die haben z.T. Telefonnummern, Adressen, inklusive Kontonummern.
Alles aus illegaler Datenweitergabe.


----------



## Jringo (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der firma DSG*

naja das geht schon einige monate so, wie gesagt angeblicher vertragsabschluss war der nov 08 und die denken immernoch ich würde ganz woanders wohnen. Selbst mit der angeblichen unterschrift von mir die vielleicht gefälscht ist könnten sie nichts machen. Gut einfach ignorieren​


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der firma DSG*

Das mit der angeblichen Unterschrift gehört zu den üblichen Bluff-Methoden der Gewinnspiel-Mafia. Die denken, dass der Otto-Normalbürger z.T. schon nicht mehr weiß, bei wie vielen Gewinnspielen er sich "angemeldet" hat. Die spielen mit der Unsicherheit der Leute (..."na, vielleicht hab ich doch irgendwann mal was unterschrieben"...).
Die werden sich hüten, eine gefälschte Unterschrift zu präsentieren. Dann wären die gleich noch wegen Urkundenfälschung dran.

Wenn die sowieso falsche (veraltete) Daten haben, dann können die Dir gleich zweimal da, wo der Affe keine Haare hat.
Rückbuchen und fertig.


----------



## Fidul (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der firma DSG*

Und dann bitte auch das volle Programm mit § 263 für die StA.


----------



## Jringo (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit der firma DSG*

habt ihr schonmal was von der Firma DSG gehört?


----------

